# '66 GTO Street Project



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

We are in the process (for years) of rebuilding a '66 GTO. We are now at the point of paint and reassemble. Below is a list of questions and looking for any feedback the group might have.

​* We were looking at a internal mat system but am interested in the Lizard Skin products (sound deadener and ceramic heat protection).

​* Weather stripping brands. Need a complete set for the car. Any brand suggestion

​*  Firewall insulation pad

More to come....

Thanks in advance,

DTM


----------

